# JDiskReport - Javaw.exe



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I downloaded JDiskReport to get a picture of where all my large files are. Now when I try to run it, it says "Windows is searching for javaw.exe. To locate file ..... " First off is this the best program to do this with and if so how do I fix this javaw.exe error. I have Vista 64bit sp1


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi did you check it is compatible with vista 64bit


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

doesnt really specify. I believe I had it working then it started asking for javaw.exe and couldnt figure out where to get that


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Try running it as administrator. Right click it's shortcut and select "Run as Administrator"
I personally like Treesize Free.

http://www.jam-software.com/freeware/index.shtml


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks


----------



## baggzy (Oct 3, 2009)

A bit late I know, but javaw.exe has moved under Vista and Windows 7, so all you need to do is search for it, then right click on the JDiskReport icon on your desktop, select properties, and change the path for javaw.exe in the "target" to the path you found. For my Windows 7 system it was "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\javaw.exe" so try that first if you like.


----------

